# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  راست به چپ کردن محتویات درون lable

## ebi_khatar00

سلام دوستان
چطور میشه محتویات text درون یک label یا هر چیز دیگه رو راست چین کرد؟
یعنی وقتی فارسی مینویسم از سمت راست بنویسه  :متفکر:

----------


## ebi_khatar00

ممنون بچه ها، خودم پیدا کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
باید Alignment رو بزارم رو taRightJustfy

----------

